
Ask HN: Declarative business app language - sharemywin
I&#x27;m thinking there could be a language that is declarative like sql that could create a web&#x2F;mobile based application that could be used to build Saas type business apps. kind of like a specification language. Does something like this exist?
======
breck
Yes.

There are a lot of languages like this.

I use a few of them in my research app, Ohayo
([http://ohayo.computer](http://ohayo.computer)).

If you open Ohayo and go to the console and type "app.toString()", you will
see the declarative dump of the high level ohayo app.

You can build your own languages like mine (these are called ETNs) using the
open source Tree Notation library:

[https://github.com/breck7/treenotation](https://github.com/breck7/treenotation)

